# Faut il attendre la Keynote?



## Vic-co (19 Août 2018)

Bonjour, je souhaite acheter un iPhone 7 avant la fin du mois d'août mais vu que la Keynote sort bientôt j'hésite car je ne sais pas si les prix baisserons assez pour m'acheter le 7+ ou le 8. Car mon budget ne me permet pas de les acheter en ce moment. 
J'aimerais vos avis merci!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

À mon avis, pour acheter un iPhone, si on n’est pas pressé, il vaut mieux attendre le keynote.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2018)

Oui, il faut mieux attendre car il y aura une baisse de prix d’ici la sortie du nouveau modèle

A voir jusqu’à quelle date tu peux attendre


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> À mon avis, pour acheter un iPhone, si on n’est pas pressé, il vaut mieux attendre le keynote.



Je plussoie


----------



## Deleted member 1145891 (23 Août 2018)

Vic-co a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite acheter un iPhone 7 avant la fin du mois d'août mais vu que la Keynote sort bientôt j'hésite car je ne sais pas si les prix baisserons assez pour m'acheter le 7+ ou le 8. Car mon budget ne me permet pas de les acheter en ce moment.
> J'aimerais vos avis merci!


Un nouveau iOs s'en vient en septembre pour iPhone et iPod touch ! Puisqu'il est gratuit, tu pourras le télécharger lors de sa sortie ou l'obtenir déjà installé si tu achète ton iPhone en septembre!


----------



## Alias (29 Août 2018)

Attends la Keynote, ce ne sera plus très long désormais !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2018)

Non


et le tarif?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2018)

C’est officiel : le keynote aura lieu le 12 septembre.


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2018)

Oui et peu de lecture sur la Keynote... https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2018/08/apple-annonce-le-keynote-iphone-du-12-septembre-105049


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est officiel : le keynote aura lieu le 12 septembre.





Locke a dit:


> Oui et peu de lecture sur la Keynote... https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2018/08/apple-annonce-le-keynote-iphone-du-12-septembre-105049





Merci


----------

